

Should we write specs for validations? - darthdeus
http://progfu.com/post/17318770859/should-we-write-specs-for-validations

======
blanecordes
What is the best way to learn writing tests?

~~~
darthdeus
The best thing is of course learn by actually doing it. Your tests don't have
to be anything complicated, basically what you're doing is writing down your
own assumptions about the code.

Those can be something like "when someone upvotes on a comment, then the
comment should have +1 score" ...

Another thing that might help you is watching someone actually do TDD, for
which I can recommend Destroy All Software screencasts
<https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/>

